# Habba Hut bad smell!!



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok i bought a large Habba Hut (hollow half log) by Zoo Med for our Uro and it's really starting to smell! It's placed near a basking lamp and is now giving off a strange "aromatic" odour... this worries me!

Does anyone have any idea what type of wood is used for these/what tree they come from?? Would Zoo Med sell items made from Cedar or Pine?

I need to know if this is safe as i got a nostril full when i opened the glass doors on the viv :gasp:


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone have any idea's?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

If you're worried take it out.


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> If you're worried take it out.


It's already been removed but i really wanted to know what kind of wood it's made from. I cannot find this info anywhere! Surely a reputable company such as Zoo Med would have mentioned the smell or type of wood?

I would like to know if it's safe to use in warm/hot enclosures?


----------



## mr.paul.c (May 4, 2010)

have you tried placing the log in the cool end, away from the basking lamp?

this is a bit of a stab in the dark...but could there be a possibility that the basking lamp has started to...toast the log?


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

mr.paul.c said:


> have you tried placing the log in the cool end, away from the basking lamp?
> 
> this is a bit of a stab in the dark...but could there be a possibility that the basking lamp has started to...toast the log?


I don't think the wood is burning as it's not hot enough and does not have a burning smell... It's more of a chemical/bad perfume kind of smell.


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm going to deem the giant habba huts as "unsafe" as Zoo Med refuse to give me any answers!! I think the different sizes of habba hut come from different types of tree, but the giant one gives of nasty fumes if placed near a source of heat :devil:


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Finally got a reply from Zoo-Med... Their giant Habba Huts are made from *CEDAR!!! *:gasp:

Cedar wood is known to be toxic to reptiles! What on earth are Zoo-Med thinking? that explains the nasty smell it creates! I can't believe a reputable company such as Zoo Med would do such a stupid thing :bash:


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

this is sooo bad...why do these companys do this kind of thins..we rely on them to create product that are safe and we trust them but then they go and do something like that!! terrible:devil:


----------

